# Pen Blank Storage



## bca1313 (Oct 8, 2006)

I am organizing my garage and trying to figure out how to store all my pen blanks.  I am curious how most people here store them so they can find the different types efficiently.

I have thought about cases, plastic boxes, etc.  Trying to think ahead to the variety that I have and will have in the future.

Thoughts...what has worked and not worked for people?

Thanks,

Ben


----------



## ctEaglesc (Oct 8, 2006)

You mean you have WHOLE blanks?
and actually need to store them?
I have enough trouble kkeping my "scraps" straight[]


----------



## jthompson1995 (Oct 8, 2006)

Look here, this came up not that long ago.  Mine's kind of a combination of a bunch of the methods mentioned.

http://www.penturners.org/forum/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=14054&SearchTerms=pen,blank,storage


----------



## Dario (Oct 8, 2006)

Ben,

The bins I use are available at dollar stores as well as other places.  I love the fact that they are stackable.  It is the best setup I found thus far.  Cartons are good too or the shallow plastic drawers/organizers.

If you have just a few blanks...putting a number or letter on the end of the blank help to ease tracking the blank name.  Just make a list and use that as reference on what wood corresponds to which letter or number.


----------



## Geo in Winnipeg (Oct 8, 2006)

So far this works for me - but I'm starting to run out of room. The shelves started out life as real cheap DVD towers. I tie the blanks with elastic bands and put a label on each bunch. I mark single blanks with a white Pentel correction pen.





<br />


----------



## bca1313 (Oct 8, 2006)

Those are all good ones.  Keep the ideas coming.  I bet I am not the only person that would like to be more organized in the shop.


----------



## cozee (Oct 8, 2006)

Who dang George!! That is a nice supply!! Mine fails in comparison but below is a pic is what I have amassed since I started in June. To add more room I simply move around existing shevling and add more as needed. Cleared out a few extra blanks just today and put them in the classifieds. I am getting ready to remove the corkboard from the walls on the sides and add more pegboard.


----------



## johncrane (Oct 8, 2006)

l like your set up George' Dario's looks good too.


----------



## gerryr (Oct 9, 2006)

I don't have enough to need organization.[]


----------



## TellicoTurning (Oct 9, 2006)

My blank collection PALES by comparison to Geo and Greg... but when I built my shop I lined the walls with peg board all around on the top half of the walls... just put regular masonite on the bottom half... I hang the blanks on the wall over the drill press.. also have a few plastic drawers over the work bench that holds a number of blanks... other wood is stored on a shelf in one corner of the shop.. big stuff is outside in the weather .. need to get some kind of cover built for it.


----------



## kenwc (Oct 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kenwc_
> <br />I don't have as much of a blank stock as some of you have onhand but I have a bunch of these totes that I got for free when the manufacuring process moved away where I work in the 90's.  Works for me for now.


----------



## lwalden (Oct 10, 2006)

The white bins in the center are where I store most of my blanks. These are three tray units that are stackable, and each tray can hold approximately 50 to 60 blanks (normall size blanks will allow you to get three layers in each tray). The trays slide all the way out fairly easily, so it's easy to sort through whatever combination of blanks I have in any given tray. They're available at Lowes, as well as some office depot stores.





<br />


----------



## TellicoTurning (Oct 11, 2006)

Lyle,
You need to work more... your shop is a WAY WAY too neat.  How often does the maid come in?[]


----------



## Dario (Oct 11, 2006)

Chuck,

That is his office.  []  Doesn't hurt to have great kids and wonderful wife keeping it clean and organized though.

The shop is like most of ours....sawdust everywhere.  He has 3 minis in U shape configuration and they are busy []


----------



## lwalden (Oct 11, 2006)

Actually Dario, Nick (my 10 year old son) has now laid claim to one of the Delta Midi's, so that leaves me the other midi and the Jet VS..... and you're right, it's great having kids that want to help clean up and a wife that wants to try and keep things organized[][] 





> _Originally posted by Dario_
> <br />Chuck,
> 
> That is his office.  []  Doesn't hurt to have great kids and wonderful wife keeping it clean and organized though.
> ...


----------

